

Seeking FriendFeed users for HeadUp private alpha - talk

SemantiNet (www.semantinet.com) is currently seeking some hackers to join our private alpha and help us test our product.<p>HeadUp is a browser addon that acts as a personalized content recommendation agent while you browse the web.<p>In short, it understands which site you are currently viewing, as well as what “entities or objects” exist on the page, and it discovers and retrieves semantically related content from other sites.<p>Relevancy is determined based on what’s the object that you are viewing, who you are, what you are interested in, who are your friends and what they do online, etc… 
Such information is retrieved using various popular sites.<p>Our users' privacy is maintained by storing all private content locally on their computers rather than on our servers.<p>In order to use the product, you must be running firefox on windows, and you need to have Silverlight 2.0 installed.<p>At this point, we believe that our product offers the greatest value to active friendfeed users.
You can see a short video about the product at www.semantinet.com/videos<p>If you are interested, please drop me an email at talk (at) semantinet.com and I will invite you to the alpha.<p>-Tal
======
adrianwaj
I don't run Silverlight, but it sounds good.

